
Don’t be the startup that accidentally runs out of money - bavidar
http://josephwalla.com/dont-be-the-startup-that-accidentally-runs-out-of-money?fb_action_ids=10100943476821683&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B251129961724637%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.likes%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
======
pg
This is a very important point. It's remarkable how often startups run out of
money as if by accident. The fundamental reason is that although a startup is
nimble in many respects, financially it's like driving something very big and
heavy. You have to be "ahead of the aircraft" to a degree most people have
never experienced. Plus when startups are doing badly, their founders are
usually in denial about it. And denial in a situation where you have to think
far ahead is a terrible combination.

~~~
toomuchtodo
As part of YC business dashboards, are financials ever included? I don't mean
Stripe/Braintree/etc transactions (although that's important as well), but
burn rate/time remaining data. As you point out, its a critical metric and
should be at the front of everyone's mind.

~~~
pg
How carefully the startups watch this sort of thing varies a lot, but it's
always the beginning of any conversation I have when I check in with them.

